# Laptop under 25K



## bajaj151 (May 3, 2014)

1) What is your budget? 
25K

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
Min. 14.1

3) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook?
MS Office + Songs + Movies (1080p) + Browsing

5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?
AMD over Intel

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
No

5) Anything else you would like to say?
Battery back up: Min. 3-4hrs
Purchase place: No prob with Online
No OS required (I have Windows 8)


----------



## seamon (May 4, 2014)

You won't get a fhd screen in this budget. Go to shops and buy anyone you like. This is not really the budget for a laptop wherein one has to take advice.


----------



## vkl (May 4, 2014)

*www.flipkart.com/dell-inspiron-15-3521-laptop-3rd-gen-pdc-4gb-500gb-ubuntu/p/itmdhz2rbh73qtvg
That model seems as a fine option.


----------



## quicky008 (May 4, 2014)

^This laptop uses a 1.9GHz PDC cpu-will it be able to play 1080p videos smoothly?


----------



## vkl (May 4, 2014)

Intel had full hardware acceleration for h.264 way back with g45 chipset.Pentium 2127u is ivy bridge arch based with intel hd graphics based on hd 2500,would playback 1080p fine.


----------



## bajaj151 (May 5, 2014)

I am increasing budget to 35K max.....& one more requirements that it supports moderate gaming as well..
Please advise...

How is: *www.snapdeal.com/product/lenovo-g505-59379987-notebook-a8/331837885


----------



## seamon (May 5, 2014)

bajaj151 said:


> I am increasing budget to 35K max.....& one more requirements that it supports moderate gaming as well..
> Please advise...
> 
> How is: *www.snapdeal.com/product/lenovo-g505-59379987-notebook-a8/331837885



If you don't mind Samsung then go for the one which has GT 740m


----------



## Nemesis99 (May 9, 2014)

What about lenovo ideapad s510p ? 4th gen i3 should suffice your needs


----------



## Sameer97 (May 21, 2014)

I dont know much about this laptop but the one I found seems good for HD movies

*www.flipkart.com/asus-x552ea-sx006...d+a4&ref=6a128e8f-8afe-457c-8b8f-b70a5586ada0

Do let me know what you think.


----------



## bajaj151 (Dec 30, 2014)

Please suggest..(Urgent)..buying tomorrow
{NO GAMING}
I have shortlisted few..


Lenovo G50 - 30 Notebook (PQC/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8.1) (80G0015HIN) Rs.23990 Price in India - Buy Lenovo G50 - 30 Notebook (PQC/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8.1) (80G0015HIN) Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com

Lenovo G50-45 Notebook (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Free Dos/ 2GB Graph) (80E300GYIN) Rs.27300 Price in India - Buy Lenovo G50-45 Notebook (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Free Dos/ 2GB Graph) (80E300GYIN) Black Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com

Lenovo Ideapad G50-70 (59-417086) Notebook (4th Gen Ci3/ 2GB/ 500GB/ Free DOS) Rs.26890 Price in India - Buy Lenovo Ideapad G50-70 (59-417086) Notebook (4th Gen Ci3/ 2GB/ 500GB/ Free DOS) Ebony Black Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com

Lenovo G50-45 Notebook (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8.1) (80E3014FIN) Rs.24690 Price in India - Buy Lenovo G50-45 Notebook (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8.1) (80E3014FIN) Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com

Lenovo G50-45 Notebook (APU Quad Core A6/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8.1) (80E300GWIN) Rs.24100 Price in India - Buy Lenovo G50-45 Notebook (APU Quad Core A6/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8.1) (80E300GWIN) Black Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 30, 2014)

^Go with either of the G50-45 with quad core A8.


----------



## $hadow (Dec 31, 2014)

Go for lenovo G50 a8 variant.


----------



## bajaj151 (Dec 31, 2014)

I am using i3 330m processor 2.13ghz with ATI Radeon GPU ( Sony Vaio VPCED14EN)

How above processor performance compared to...
1) Lenovo G50 - 30 Notebook (PQC/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8.1) (80G0015HIN) Rs.24630 Price in India - Buy Lenovo G50 - 30 Notebook (PQC/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8.1) (80G0015HIN) Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com    (24500 local shop)

2) Lenovo G50-45 Notebook (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Free Dos/ 2GB Graph) (80E300GYIN) Rs.26750 Price in India - Buy Lenovo G50-45 Notebook (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Free Dos/ 2GB Graph) (80E300GYIN) Black Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com


----------



## bajaj151 (Jan 2, 2015)

Is paytm reliable?

Will I get warranty?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 2, 2015)

bajaj151 said:


> Is paytm reliable?
> 
> Will I get warranty?


I don't know, haven't and will probably never use paytm for purchasing physical goods.
If you aren't getting warranty just to save 2-3k, its not worth it IMO.


----------



## Akintex (Jan 3, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Go for lenovo G50 a8 variant.



i want to know, which has better display in Lenovo g50 pqc variant or Hp 15 r series laptop. ?


----------

